# cfl lites with dimmer



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I know you have to use rated cfl dimming bulbs with a dimmer switch,but I wanted to know if I could use a lutron remote dimmer to just turn on/off the lights with a harmony remote.I have cfl bulbs installed throughout my house and have no interest in dimming the lights.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Usually this will not work. Dimmers will not work properly with CFL lights unless as you say they are dimable. Ive tried it and they just flicker all the time.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I know X10 makes modules and wall plugs that are just on/off (no dimming). Not sure about Lutron, though. Might be worth some digging around on their website.

The Lutron dimmers I have used, though, always ramp dim up and down (not just full on / full off), which may pose problems with the CFLs.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Not to familar with the x10 brand,but I'll look into it.Will they work with the harmony remotes.I just said lutron cause it was the one in wich alot of people were using.I already have cfl bulbs through-out and realy don't want to change them out.
Is the 10x the model# or the brand?


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok,did a search and stumbled on this http://www.techmall.com/SwitchLinc-Relay-INSTEON-Remote-Control-On-Off-S-p/59422.htm
Anybody have any thoughts on it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My understanding is with that switch you need a remote sensor attachment or some other device but as I have not used this particular switch I cant be sure. I do use the remote controllable dimmer switch and also use the motion detection switches and neither of them work properly with CFLs unless they are the dimmable type.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Man,I guess there is no way around this.Does anybody make a remote control switch that just turns on/off or will I run into the same issue?While searching around I read somewere that if you use a 7 watt nightlite bulb somewere in the circuit from the switch to the light,it would work,cause the cfl bulbs don't have enough draw to keep a steady draw on the switch.And withe that switch mentioned above,I guess it is backwards compatable with the x10 switches for what that is worth.
Might I add that this switch will control my ceiling fan with 4 14watt/60watt rated cfl bulbs if that helps any.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

X10 is more than just the switch, it's a standard of RF communication signals over the power line.

So to make it work, you need the appliance modules (on off plugs) and a control system (sometimes a switch, sometimes a remote, some wall mount units, some are full computer automation systems).

Sorry, it's not that simple.  I've spent a lot of money on X10 gear, mostly because my home security system can use it to turn on lights upon entry, timer, etc.

But cost-wise, it might be easier to get the dimmable CFLs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Deezer said:


> I read somewere that if you use a 7 watt nightlite bulb somewere in the circuit from the switch to the light,it would work,cause the cfl bulbs don't have enough draw to keep a steady draw on the switch..


Yes that is correct.


----------

